# Lyft Hoboken



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm gonna apolgize for this rant in advance!
Is it me? or is there no money to be made in Jersey? 
I've done about 89 lyfts and there are a few real ****** bags out there too. It is shockingly inexpensive to use lyft in Jersey and like how and why would you be a f-ing ******? My rating is between 8.3 and 8.9 always I'm not worried about deactivation. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of very good people on the system and I understand the system is improving and such... But, how do we get rid of these f-ing ****** bags? We pick people up in nice cars and for a super low price... F**K!!! and Hoboken is the F-ING worst!! Guys arguing over a $10. f-ing fare that would have been $30 by taxi!!!! (I started keeping a sawed off golf club by my side in the driver seat...) and I swear I have never been so embarrassed for some of the women out there.... Dates from hell........ Guy drunk as hell sitting in front with me his girli the back with another couple turns to his girl in the back yelling "BABE,BABE,BABE thank you for pushing me to stop playing xbox all day we got so much done in our apartment"..... WTF ****** WAS GOING THROUGH MY MIND!!! "You turn where I tell you" I said what did you say? Silence... I thought so...Almost got the sawed off golf club over the head!! Total fare $7.25 his girl gave me a 2 dollar tip through app.. $9.25 to deal with a person that is disgustingly drunk.... 

I'm waiting for my New York tlc license to arrive in the mail and will try SUV in NYC... 

I've been in many nyc taxicabs and I always thought it was the cab drivers fault for the condition of the back seat area... How wrong I was!!! W've some real f-ing winners in this world!!


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Stay out of Hoboken period. No money to be made except when max surge or prime rates.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

You ain't kidding!!! I'll tell this, it's a good boot camp Jersey side is. And I'm not trying to knock Lyft. I just think this rating system is bull for the drivers. I mean from a customers perspective these services are fing awesome!!! And the prices are dirt cheap!!! I used to give every passenger 5 stars not anymore.. The slightest rolling of the eyes or any negative energy not in my back or front seat I'm one staring you... You're either a 5 or a one in my book.. 

Tell me if I'm wrong?


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

Please stop driving for Lyft. They are the ones who started this 1.10/mile BS and Uber HAD to match them to stay competitive. Yeah you can make a couple of bucks more with Lyft through tips, but there is a lot of wrong with Lyft. 
Even doing a NYC ride for Lyft is BS because they only pay you for toll while Uber pays a surcharge over the tolls. Also Lyft is just not as big as Uber in Jersey city/Hoboken area at least, they should just pack up their bags and leave. Not that uber is that much better but Lyft is the worst.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> how do we get rid of these f-ing ****** bags


Just give 1 star to pax write a comment you never see they again


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

blueber said:


> Please stop driving for Lyft. They are the ones who started this 1.10/mile BS and Uber HAD to match them to stay competitive. Yeah you can make a couple of bucks more with Lyft through tips, but there is a lot of wrong with Lyft.
> Even doing a NYC ride for Lyft is BS because they only pay you for toll while Uber pays a surcharge over the tolls. Also Lyft is just not as big as Uber in Jersey city/Hoboken area at least, they should just pack up their bags and leave. Not that uber is that much better but Lyft is the worst.


Who's making tips in Hoboken driving lyft? Most pax don't tip.

I'm Just doing it here in Jersey for geography lesson and experience, until tlc license comes in mail and I get myself a new vehicle.

It's clear that these companies are all about themselves.. Pretending that every lyft customer is an Angel in their videos. 
Meanwhile drivers have all the risk, headaches and nut-jobs to deal with. Not to mention police and road hazards. Has anyone seen the pot holes these last few days?

I've been doing auto collision repair since 1987 and trust me these slave wages are gonna implode these cute little black cars running around here... The taxi industry has a system with lots of spare parts to get their cars back on the road quickly, the crown Vic and town car was King in this industry for a few reasons, the ****ing heavy duty truck like frame, suspension and big touring truck like tires too!! I know Uber says you're gonna make 110k a year if you buy a prius.. They even have a deal with toyota! blah blah blah... They know everything!! Everyone else, eh! Stupid!

Trust me these potholes will do more than just blowout your tires on that bat operated little toy! heck you'd be lucky to damage just your tires.. rim's, control arm's, frame are all very likely to be damaged on these little light duty vehicles. Without the very expensive repairs you'll be burning through tires like crazy and you could also pay for repairs that are not done right and still burn through a lot of tires and fail inspection if the tlc is as rigorous as they say with their inspections. we're gonna see a lot of drivers fold..Exploited partners sadly! I just hope no bad wrecks as a result of differed and overlooked maintenance.. We'll see fhv insurance go through the roof!!! and the tlc will want monthly inspections!!


----------

